# Is LII and ENFP a common or at least possible combination?



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

I've come to realize I'm an ENFP, despite thinking I was an INFP and then an INTP for a while. I'm actually quite extraverted, I just have a decent amount of social anxiety and a need for "alone time". But when I think about it I'm much more likely to initiate conversation than the average person, and I do get energy from being around people.

However, the last time I took the online Socionics test I got LII/INTj, which is usually associated with INTP, though my scoring was also very close to ENTp, INFj, and INTp. 

LII's are considered to be quite "cold" personalities, but I would say I'm rather warm in a lot of ways. Like tonight I just had a conversation with a homeless man and gave him 5 bucks and a cigarette, most people probably would have tried to avoid him. However a good friend of mine said I come off as "stiff". I think I'm definitely more of a Fi user than a Fe user, though I buck the Fi stereotype by being pretty friendly and open, which is in part because I value treating people that way as a principle.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

It seems quite unlikely although I wouldn't say impossible.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

All the types are distributed evenly apparently. There's no common or rare types. If you buy into that you probably want to feel special


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Wisteria Wonderland said:


> All the types are distributed evenly apparently. There's no common or rare types. If you buy into that you probably want to feel special


They are asking if it's possible to be mbti ENFP and socionics LII at the same time


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

morgandollar said:


> LII's are considered to be quite "cold" personalities, but I would say I'm rather warm in a lot of ways. Like tonight I just had a conversation with a homeless man and gave him 5 bucks and a cigarette, most people probably would have tried to avoid him. However a good friend of mine said I come off as "stiff". I think I'm definitely more of a Fi user than a Fe user, though I buck the Fi stereotype by being pretty friendly and open, which is in part because I value treating people that way as a principle.


It's not that common for ENFPs to type other than IEE by these polls. Some INTPs, however, type as INTx only 80% of the time: MBTI and Socionics Type Conversion Polls

The question is do you think you can be both Ne dominant and Ti dominant at the same time? If you type as ENFP and LII, that's what you have to be.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

morgandollar said:


> I've come to realize I'm an ENFP, despite thinking I was an INFP and then an INTP for a while. I'm actually quite extraverted, I just have a decent amount of social anxiety and a need for "alone time". But when I think about it I'm much more likely to initiate conversation than the average person, and I do get energy from being around people.
> 
> However, the last time I took the online Socionics test I got LII/INTj, which is usually associated with INTP, though my scoring was also very close to ENTp, INFj, and INTp.
> 
> LII's are considered to be quite "cold" personalities, but I would say I'm rather warm in a lot of ways. Like tonight I just had a conversation with a homeless man and gave him 5 bucks and a cigarette, most people probably would have tried to avoid him. However a good friend of mine said I come off as "stiff". I think I'm definitely more of a Fi user than a Fe user, though I buck the Fi stereotype by being pretty friendly and open, which is in part because I value treating people that way as a principle.


That Fi stereotype doesn't work with Fi in the setting of extroversion. Somebody really needs to work on defining functions in aux. You sound ENFP. I don't know enough about Socionics to comment on your other question. There are many free tests online that currently test me as INFP or ENFJ or ENTP. I know what I am, though, and was officially tested in my 20's and for 20 years always got ENFP on MBTI tests. Fi and Te together in the setting of Ne can often sound like descriptions of Fe. I think for many of us making decisions based on logic with a value placed on our feelings and other's feelings can seem kind of like Ti. I mean, for most of us it would be confusing to hear that we don't use logic.... that's kind of not how we experience things. I think the Ti person and I might come to the same decision or conclusion in areas where people's feelings do not take account. I find lots of ENFPs asking questions about Fi in the cognitive functions area and I usually say... Fi is still Fi with feelings sourced from within but what we DO with it is different in an extrovert. Anyway, hopefully somebody else can answer your Socionics question, sorry. I haven't really found Socionics more useful than MBTI and I often disagree with some of the theories of Socionics, and the Socionics descriptions don't seem to fit at all for me.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jun 8, 2018)

Ti dom vs Ti Polr - I’d say not very likely.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

I believe most Socionics LIIs are INTJ (with some INTPs and ENTJs), all of which happen to be quite a distance away from ENFP.

With the things that OP has said, I think he may be better off typed as ILE in Socionics, which isn't far away from ENFP. A lot of INTP by letters people (which I believe also fit OP) end up typing as ILE.

It wouldn't be crazy to fit being INTP by letters, ENFP by cognitive functions, and ILE in Socionics all at the same time.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Sylas said:


> It's not that common for ENFPs to type other than IEE by these polls. Some INTPs, however, type as INTx only 80% of the time: MBTI and Socionics Type Conversion Polls


Most PersonalityCafe members haven't become remotely acquainted with Socionics, so these polls hold no weight. It makes sense that people focused on cognitive functions would pick Socionics types which superficially fit their chosen MBTI cognitive function types. But I don't see this as confirmation of anything.

16types posters (who actually are Socionics-focused) showed a correlation between conscientiousness and Socionics rationality (the small "j"), even for introverts. And conscientiousness strongly links to MBTI J.

I believe that more often than not, INTP by letters people who type as LII in Socionics, are mistyped.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Santa's Baby said:


> They are asking if it's possible to be mbti ENFP and socionics LII at the same time


Oh right so they are.

It's kinda weird to type as a logical type in one theory and a feeling type in another. Depends on the reasons though imo, there could be an exception.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Let's say that the chance of mistype(s) comes extremely close to 100%.


----------

